
Show HN: Publish Your Flutter App on MacOS - MarkMc
https://feather-apps.com/mac.html
======
MarkMc
This is a new release of a project we've been working on for a few months. The
idea is to allow developers to write a cross-platform app which runs on all
major operating systems. Google's Flutter project does this for Android and
iOS - we aim to extend this to Windows and macOS.

Happy to answer any questions...

